# What's a good out the door price for 2015 Rogue SV?



## bestmed (Jan 19, 2009)

What is a good price for out the door (i.e. including taxes, title, lic. and doc fees) for new 2015 Nissan Rogue? 

Are there any financing promotions in the Chicago area?


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

Look up KBB's fair market value for your area, and that should be a good indication. It will be difficult for anyone to give you a discrete number for what's truly "fair" because of the variables in prices (across the country, locally, or the buyer getting an otherwise crappy deal). I paid $18k OTD for my base S, so I would imagine closer to $24-25k for the SV would be reasonable. Thoughts?

EDIT: I don't live in Chicago, sorry if that totally demerits my comments...


----------



## TheQuestionGuy (Apr 12, 2015)

bestmed said:


> What is a good price for out the door (i.e. including taxes, title, lic. and doc fees) for new 2015 Nissan Rogue?
> 
> Are there any financing promotions in the Chicago area?


What options?
Use Edmunds to get the MSRP and Invoice price. These will be pretty close. 

Then use the Internet option for the dealership and get their out the price for that specific one so you can compare apples to apples. You will see that the OTD price will vary a bit because different dealerships will tack on different extra fees. 

I have seen dealerships even add on "Advertising" fee.


----------



## fueradeljuego (Apr 16, 2015)

through the costco auto program I got the SV with premium package and 3rd row seats for $24.5k, 60-month financing @ 0%. I drove off the lot absolutely delighted.


----------



## rhsquicksilver (Mar 9, 2015)

fueradeljuego said:


> through the costco auto program I got the SV with premium package and 3rd row seats for $24.5k, 60-month financing @ 0%. I drove off the lot absolutely delighted.



Nice job! Now you should pay extra payments and knock it out in 48 months! :thumbs up:


----------

